# Issue with Intel driver



## Nathanael (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi folks, I have a problem with my Intel graphics card: 

First, this is what pciconf tells me:

```
% pciconf -lv              
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:	class=0x060000 card=0x04491025 chip=0x00448086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0:	class=0x030000 card=0x04491025 chip=0x00468086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
...
```

Second, this is my xorg.conf (from the ports tree, so it should be modular):

```
% cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf 
Section "Device"
	Identifier	"card0"
	#Driver		"intel"
	Driver		"vesa"
	Screen		0
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
	Option		"DontZap"	"off"
	Option		"AutoAddDevices"	"false"

EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load		"dri"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"monitor0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"screen0"
	Device		"card0"
	Monitor		"monitor0"
	#Option		"BusID"		"PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier	"layout0"
	Screen		"screen0"
EndSection
```

I have read these two threads on the intel/i915 driver:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=22091
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=21852

The thing is that I don't really get whether or not this is the right driver for me or not. I believe that my card was referenced somewhere (maybe on Linux) as an i915, but I'm not entirely sure about that. 

The weird thing is that the X.org log tells me that my card is the primary device, and that the intel driver was loaded, but then tells me that no devices and no screens where found, but see for yourself: 

```
...
(II) LoadModule: "intel"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so
(II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 2.7.1
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
...
(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,
	i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,
	E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, IGD_GM, IGD_G, 965G, G35,
	965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,
	Mobile IntelÂ® GM45 Express Chipset,
	Intel Integrated Graphics Device, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:02:0
(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:
no screens found
...
```

Even the device ID is correct, so I don't have a clue what went wrong here. I hope someone can point me in the right direction. 

PS: I'm currently using the vesa driver, but it's so slow that it's hardly usable.

PPS: I've experimented a bit with the screen settings (for the head number), but it doesn't seem to make a difference although it seems to me from the intel(4x) manpage that it must be set if the card has multiple heads. My card is connected via LVDS to the laptop screen and has a VGA port ( + a DVI port and various others on the docking station which I'm currently not using).


----------



## SirDice (Oct 12, 2011)

Use x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel or x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel29.


----------

